

Ask HN: are there any similar alternatives to the Web? - sdegutis

Are there any platforms which allow creation of semi-customizable &quot;sites&quot; that can be rendered using a custom &quot;browser&quot;? Similar to what we use HTML+CSS+JS+browser for, except not using any of these.
======
transfire
Rebol?

